# My new beach buggy



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Here is some beach buggy porn. Hasn't seen the beach as of yet but will someday. Enjoy!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

twbranch said:


> Here is some beach buggy porn. Hasn't seen the beach as of yet but will someday. Enjoy!


You mentioned somewhere you were looking a surf rod Rack ... there is a really nice one on CL in Gastonia for 200.00
Receiver type.. will look good on you're new Fishn buggy.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Funny you mentioned that. I saw and am looking into it. Thanks.

and now it's gone.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

So you bought it, or did someone else?


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

A friend of mine is selling a front hitch for a wrangler also. No rack (he used mine)
DM me for into

Edit: I just sent him a text about it. He wants $75 for it. I am in north charlotte so if you are in the area no shipping.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

Someone beat me to it apparently! I have a front hitch that i may not use. Depends on what type of rack I get. I will be heading the outer banks in a couple weeks and hope to see some ideas! Thanks anyway for the help!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

On a jeep like yours I'd say front. That way what storage you have in the back isn't obstructed and easy to get to.

Not sure how much you're looking to spend. I'd also say look into a roof rack.. I know it's a soft top but there is a frame you can buy that installs easy and looks good Add some ski racks to it .. That way you can lay your big rods down during street and highway travel.
Lots of cool stuff in 4wd Hardware and Quadratrac ...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I went super cheap on my old wrangler. Got a junk trailer hitch for free. Cut it to fit and bolted it to where the tow hooks mount. Then i just got a cheap kook from the uhaul store that plugs into a 2" receiver in case i got stuck.


----------



## twbranch (May 28, 2014)

2na, I thought of that too. the roof rack. There are so many possibilities and ideas out there I can't seem to pick one. I don't want to load down the thing too bad so thinking a front rack either on the hitch or mounted to the bumper. The rack would be nice since I like to camp too however. Decisions suck.


----------

